# need help....anyone? hello all



## chuckyd1234 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm in college and was givin a assignment that tells me to write an essay on the B-52, but i cant find any pictures and don't even know if it was made. can someone tell me if it was made and were i might find it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2006)

Here you go:

Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Boeing: Integrated Defense Systems - B-52 Stratofortress, B-52 Stratofortress Home
Boeing: History -- Products - Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Aviation Photos: Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
B-52 Stratofortress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
B-52 Stratofortress - United States Nuclear Forces
B-52 Stratofortress Association
The Boeing B-52 Stratofortress

Should be something for you there...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

dude you can't have looked very hard it's one of the greatest, longest serving aircraft of all time!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, all those are from the first page of Google...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Any teacher/professor that asks for a write up on the B-52 better be prepared to give the liberal response somewhere in the essay that it is "one of the most destructive airwar devices ever devised by mankind and is responsible for killing...". I'm always leary about profs asking about war machines. They tend to want a "war is bad", "US kills innocents" type of response. Be careful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

you could just miss the point comletely and piss him off by giving an in depth and detailed technical report on the B-52, ignoring and political or social aspects of the aircraft


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 26, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Any teacher/professor that asks for a write up on the B-52 better be prepared to give the liberal response somewhere in the essay that it is "one of the most destructive airwar devices ever devised by mankind and is responsible for killing...". I'm always leary about profs asking about war machines. They tend to want a "war is bad", "US kills innocents" type of response. Be careful.



A colleague of mine that i used to work with, was a grunt in Vietnam. One time he said he went for a "stroll" through an area that had been the subject of an arc light strike. He said there were dead animals all over the place!!!!

That should piss off the liberal instructor...... we were killing jungle animals!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

...oh Lordy...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey now, the guy could be a retired marine, soldier, etc. We had several old servicemen at my school, even some at my high school. Although the left side of the spectrum is way more common in education.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

mkloby, your last sentence is unfortunately true. Their mantra whether taught or just inherent is to love the PETA save the whales feminist pro-choice tax the dead no inheritance no gun rights Bush is Satan incarnate force people into Tokyo subway system ovo-lacto vegetarian spotted owl tree huggers.

But I don't have an opinion and welcome others thoughts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

I just cant believe that someone had never heard of the B-52 before!?

I dont know how anyone who does not know anything about aircraft has not even heard of the Buff!?


----------



## squadron_leader_barton (Oct 3, 2006)

the b52?
*specification*:
-*accomodation*
pilot, co-pilot, tail gunner, bomber/navigator, ECM operator, radeo operator

-*dimentions*
length: 157 ft 7 in. wingspan:185ft 0in. height: 48 ft 3in

-*weights*
empty: 193,000 lb max: 450,000 lb

-*performance*
max speed: 630 mph range: 6200 miles powerplant:eight pratt whitney J57-43ws Output: 110,000 lb st

-*arment*
four browning 0.50-in machine guns (later 20 mm cannon) in remote-controlled tail turret; 70,000-lb of bombs split between bomb-bay and two underwing hardpoints


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing though how someone has never heard of it, huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, amazing. What is more amazing is someone literate enough to post, but cannot do an internet search?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2006)

Everyone has their limits when it comes to the internet... He hasn't come back yet anyway so we shall see.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hope we didn't scare him off.


----------

